# Working Cockapoo energy levels?



## Cockerphil (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm in the process of getting a cockapoo companion and am finding it a little bit confusing. I have available to me a litter of Working Cockapoos and am nervous that they could have much higher energy levels - such as with a working cocker. 

My previous dog was an american cocker spaniel who was mostly relaxed and I would like a 'similar' experience with a new doggo. 

My nightmare would be to have a dog who is relentlessly 'wired' and wanting constant stimulation, as I've met a couple of working cockers and springers who are like this.

Can anyone shed any light on working cockapoos and if their temperament differs much from say a american cockapoo?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks all.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

well done for even thinking about this - I think many people are surprised by the activity levels of some cockapoos.... Have to say I walked yesterday with a 10 and a half year old English show cocker and she ran the entire walk; one and a half hours through forest and she was a constant blur of activity tail constantly going nose to the ground in and out of every patch of undergrowth. Apparently at home she is (now) a calm companion....
Of my two poos my cavapoodliepoo is a busy hunter when out on walks at home she is upside down on the sofa 80% of the time. My cockapoo who is english show toy poodle cross is a busy dog who needs exercise and entertaining - the best thing I ever did with her is get her interested in a ball - with her ball she is not remotely bothered about anything else and chases, leaps, swims to fetch her ball...
Poodles are active, intelligent and eager little dogs too.
Personally I think anyone who is going to get a cockapoo of any cross should be prepared for an active dog who will need regular exercise and opportunities to use their brain. They also need to be taught a settle command.
Research dog training classes in your area - find a good one and you and your dog will both enjoy and benefit from it and make new friends. Also look into flyball and agility for when your dog is about a year old.


----------



## Cockerphil (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks for you thoughts. I have a friend with a Working Cocker which has basically eaten and chewed whatever was available to chew in the house because it was under stimulated (in my opinion). So perhaps a show cocker / mini poodle or american cocker / mini poodle would be a better and less energetic companion. 

My previous American Cocker was used to lengthy walks and generally with me all the time in a relatively relaxed manner (except for around food)..


----------

